# Sounds like [Aruba in January] is in full force!



## Sunbum (Jan 26, 2016)

I just read this review on T/A, it was posted 2 days ago.

"Our biggest complaint this year (and a complaint expressed by others) is the disruption that was caused when a huge group of people came from Brooklyn, New York. (My comments are not coming from a prejudicial place because I am of the same faith.) Suddenly the whole atmosphere changed. Kids are running everywhere unsupervised, people talk very loudly and over you, crowd into your palapa and on occasion take your chairs after throwing your towels and personal items on the ground. Boom boxes were blasting on the beach and the beach was absolutely littered with cups which people just threw onto the sand. I understand that kids will be kids, (although some of this bad behavior was exhibited by some of the adults) but this was extreme behavior, and considering that their parents were also at the resort (although obviously not joined at the hip with them), it is all pretty shocking. The place felt like a frat house, with college age kids constantly yelling and screaming, congregating and blocking entrances, banging on each others doors and yelling in the hallway, blocking elevators, etc. I understand that the Marriott makes a lot of money out of the special services it provides and that members of this group own at the Ocean Club or rent from private individuals. And although the ultimate responsibility for this bad behavior rests with the parents (who should be utterly ashamed) and the kids (especially the older ones), the Marriott needs to take better control. We went out one night to catch a cab in front of the Ocean Club only to find hordes of teenagers standing around and not a Marriott person in sight. We caught a cab from the Surf Club, but upon our return, another group of college age kids was milling about and one of them opened up our cab door and said: "Welcome to the Marriott. May we take your bags?" which apparently was hysterically funny. Again, not a single Marriott person in sight. The parents and adults who run this group should be absolutely mortified. In conclusion, we love the Ocean Club, but we would never come back when this group is here. We are constant travelers and have experienced loud, rude people, but we have never seen anything like this. We did not complain to the Marriott staff while we were there, but we saw many other vacationers voicing complaints about these issues who were extremely upset. Obviously not everyone in this group was badly behaved (probably not even most of them) , but enough were to affect the feel of the place, and the Marriott has to take some responsibility. However, again, we love the Ocean Club and would come back, just not during that time period which I believe is usually around the last two weeks in January. "


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 26, 2016)

Here we go again.  I thought that last year it was decided that posts like this would be restricted to the "event week" sticky........ See

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 26, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Here we go again.  I thought that last year it was decided that posts like this would be restricted to the "event week" sticky........ See
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519



WHY? The more bad publicity this group and Marriott get the better! Aruba has been crossed off my wish list once I read the bad stuff here for several years.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 26, 2016)

This period at Aruba is so horrendous it needs to be posted every year. People new to the forum and new Marriott owners need to know and be reminded of the horrific behavior that goes on in the Marriott complex this time of year.

If you have ever experienced it you would not object to an annual thread other than the sticky. I'd actually like to see a class action lawsuit started over it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Here we go again.  I thought that last year it was decided that posts like this would be restricted to the "event week" sticky........ See
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519



*With my moderator hat on:*

No, what was decided last year by TUG Admin is that it's perfectly fine to discuss what happens at ANY timeshare resorts, as long as the posts comply with the TUG Posting Rules, including attribution of information quoted from other sites.  The thread you linked came about in part because of this event, in order to clarify the dates of any expected events at any Marriott resorts.  It wasn't meant to prohibit forum discussions about what happens at the resorts during the events.

But, some concession has been given to the fact that certain aspects of this event lend themselves to prejudicial overtones where none may be intended.  For that reason this thread will be monitored very closely and edited more strictly than what's "normal" on this forum, as the thread title already has been.

*If you feel a need to report any remarks in this thread, please use the "Report Post" function and all of the TUG Admins/Moderators will see and act on the reports.  Do not comment on the remarks in the thread because that only makes more work for Admin/Mods.  Complaints in the thread about moderation and/or objectionable comments will be deleted as easily as the comments are.*

This event happens annually.  There's no good reason to prohibit a thread with details about what's happening this year just because it has happened in other years.  (One of these years, I really hope it's reported that nothing is happening!)


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2016)

It is good to know that this period of travel time is like spring break in Florida. Travelers needs to know this prior  to paying for  airline tickets and booking hotels reservations.


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 27, 2016)

This information needs to be front row center, not squashed!

For new viewers, it is not the whole month of January, as the title implies, it is only about 7-10 days. See http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519 for dates.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2016)

nothing wrong with spreading the word to anyone who would consider traveling during this week.

Im still amazed noone has beat one of these little brats into the ground yet given the reported actions they take on a regular basis towards normal folks trying to enjoy a vacation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> nothing wrong with spreading the word to anyone who would consider traveling during this week.
> 
> Im still amazed noone has beat one of these little brats into the ground yet given the reported actions they take on a regular basis towards normal folks trying to enjoy a vacation.



Normal folks have way too much to lose. [Deleted.]

The resort would spend YEARS trying to get regular folks to come back during this time frame.
This was most likely a 'lesser' season ... bringing on the FULL resort staff for from mid December til Jan 1/2 ... then reduced hours of employment? This crew assures the resort of FULL staff employment until the higher season starts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> nothing wrong with spreading the word to anyone who would consider traveling during this week.
> 
> Im still amazed noone has beat one of these little brats into the ground yet given the reported actions they take on a regular basis towards normal folks trying to enjoy a vacation.



After this many years I continue to be amazed that Marriott hasn't put the hammer down based on the numerous "be a good neighbor" restrictions and sanctions that are in the governing docs.  While it's understandable that Marriott can't prevent owners who follow the rules from booking/renting their ownerships for this event, it makes no sense at all that owners/guests who are breaking the rules are apparently allowed to repeatedly do so.

If I were an owner at either of these timeshares I'd be furious and MVW Executive Leadership would be hearing from me.  If I were an impacted guest at the timeshares or hotel (which I won't be because of the reports that are allowed to stand on TUG,) they'd be giving me generous compensation.  Jimf41 is on the money when he says this should be class-actionable.  No group or event should be continuously allowed to negatively affect every guest on property.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 27, 2016)

I am glad the information is available.  I feel bad for the folks who took a special trip and have it ruined by rude visitors.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 27, 2016)

SunBum....where was this posted on TA?  I cannot find it.

Any videos yet this year?

Thanks,


----------



## davidvel (Jan 27, 2016)

I find these two quotes in the Tripadvisor comment to be quite telling:

"And although the ultimate responsibility for this bad behavior rests with the parents (who should be utterly ashamed)..." 

"The parents and adults who run this group should be absolutely mortified."

Obviously if those parents and adults were either utterly ashamed or mortified, this wouldn't happen in the first place. Very sad.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wally3433 said:


> SunBum....where was this posted on TA?  I cannot find it.
> 
> Any videos yet this year?
> 
> Thanks,



I just checked and it looks to be the first review on Aruba Ocean club.


----------



## klpca (Jan 27, 2016)

Wally3433 said:


> SunBum....where was this posted on TA?  I cannot find it.
> 
> Any videos yet this year?
> 
> Thanks,



Here you go:http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser..._Aruba_Ocean_Club-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 27, 2016)

Again, the references to "this group" and "other passports" is uncalled for.  The background of the people traveling should not be relevant.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Again, the references to "this group" and "other passports" is uncalled for.  The background of the people traveling should not be relevant.



I don't know if I agree about the "passports" comment because I still don't understand it, but in the spirit of liberal moderation that comment has been deleted.  [DOH!  Thank you to the TUG friend who explained this to me.  Of course that comment has no place here.]

"This group" means the group of people who are attending this event and causing problems for other guests at the complex.  That's not offensive and does not need to be removed.

*Again, please do not complain about comments/moderation in the thread.  Report the post or send PM/email to Admin/mods.  Any more similar posts will be deleted.*


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2016)

if only as much offense were taken by the actions of the folks year after year at the resort as is by the comments about said actions.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 27, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Again, the references to "this group" and "other passports" is uncalled for.  The background of the people traveling should not be relevant.



I read the review a few times and I didn't see the phrase " other passports". I did see " this group". I'm puzzled, they are travelling as a group so what would you refer to them as? "this group" doesn't refer to anything but a group of folks travelling together. How would you describe them? Is there a phrase that more aptly fits?


----------



## davidvel (Jan 28, 2016)

jimf41 said:


> I read the review a few times and I didn't see the phrase " other passports". I did see " this group". I'm puzzled, they are travelling as a group so what would you refer to them as? "this group" doesn't refer to anything but a group of folks travelling together. How would you describe them? Is there a phrase that more aptly fits?


Yes there is, but the TUGBBS rules prohibit it here. For purposes of these discussions, in light of the rules, its not relevant. 

People can spend a few seconds on Google if it really matters to them.


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 28, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Again, the references to "this group" and "other passports" is uncalled for.  The background of the people traveling should not be relevant.



I am still not sure why we need to "Hide" and "Protect" who these people are???

If the media got hold of this they would be naming names etc. They would hold nothing back.

If you do the crime, you should be prepared to pay the consequences.


----------



## tynian16 (Jan 28, 2016)

I own at the Surf Club and believe the only thing that should be deleted is something that can be construed as hate speech.  If it is a fact that it is a specific group of people, then talking about that group as being the problem should be ok.  

Again, the info provided here is invaluable and should not be arbitrarily deleted.  Because of this forum, I know that I am never every visiting during that time period.


----------



## Jodi0415 (Jan 28, 2016)

tynian16 said:


> I own at the Surf Club and believe the only thing that should be deleted is something that can be construed as hate speech.  If it is a fact that it is a specific group of people, then talking about that group as being the problem should be ok.
> 
> Again, the info provided here is invaluable and should not be arbitrarily deleted.  Because of this forum, I know that I am never every visiting during that time period.



Wow! I'm also feeling thankful for this information! Aruba is definitely on my list of trades. And I would be very upset by this!! I have the tendency to speak to unruly children (respectfully of course) when the parents do not! 

This thread is confusing to me. I feel like every is speaking in a code language I don't fully understand l.

I am a black woman and I say so because that makes me especially sensitive to racially charged language. I skimmed the review on TA and only found it useful for my future travels. I haven't heard the term "other passports" before and would like clarification from someone if that is possible.

It's baffling to me that Marriot management would allow this to continue. And of course I'm quite interested in decoding the language used in this thread, apparently to tip toe around what should be said in a non offensive manner, which I understand and appreciate.

I'm not offended by the term "this group". We may be confusing this with a term like "you people" which is intended to mean a group or race of people are all alike in some negative way.


----------



## mclyne (Jan 28, 2016)

This brings back terrible memories of my first experience with the group. Not only was my vacation ruined but I was extremely embarrassed to have our guests experience this. 
We have purchased 2 Platinum weeks but it has gotten so that the only enjoyable time to visit Aruba is in February and March. I was told by staff that from mid-December to the end of January they are there. So, my platinum weeks are diminished. My husband and I are seriously considering selling our weeks. If Marriott would prefer this group of people who don't know how to behave in public, then let them have them.


----------



## Quilter (Jan 28, 2016)

We were new to Marriott timeshares at the end of '99.   In 2001 we reserved our first Travel Package at the Aruba Marriott Resort.   We wanted to get away from MI winter in January.   Guess what week we found available?   

What a surprise!

When we attended a sales tour the salesperson explained circumstances about the week and how they had to bring in extra security.   She was even amazed that we found availability for such a busy week because I was new to the Marriott Rewards game and definitely didn't book the trip a year in advance.   At that time she said people were paying $700 a night for the hotel which was why sales of the timeshares was doing so well.   

Our mornings began with children using the hallways for running.   Ok, we're up.   Children were watching children.   Well that did give me flashbacks to my childhood in the 50's and 60's when I went off with my older sisters.  

Like a large family reunion the folks looked like they were enjoying themselves.   As in any family there are the ones who stand out for their unsavory behavior.  The larger the family the more "characters".    

Our week wasn't ruined.   But I wouldn't want to go again during that week anymore than I would want to be in Times Square on New Year's, BeachPlace Towers during Spring Break or New Orleans for Mardi Gras.


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 28, 2016)

I didn't know about this.  This is interesting.  I'll have to make note not to visit in January if I plan to go to Aruba.  Anyone know if this only affect the OC or also the SC?


----------



## mclyne (Jan 28, 2016)

The Ocean Club, Surf Club and Marriott Hotel are all affected. Once we tried to get away from the crowds and went to the hotel for drinks but they took over the entire first floor of the hotel. It was shoulder to shoulder people.

I have complained about this situation and was told they own units and can do with them what they wish. Some own 10+ units. They rent them out and make a lot of money.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 28, 2016)

A co-worker of mine just returned from staying at the RIU in Aruba.  He had an interesting time getting home.   It took 3 days to get a flight out and 36 hours to get home, 16 hours in the air.  I asked him if he had a good time and he said it was okay, had some issues about having an oceanfront room and then said, "And to top it all off, it was [this event]!"  Now this person doesn't even know I own timeshares much less that I'd ever heard of this week.  I thought it was interesting that  the behavior has been noticed outside of the Marriott complex.


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 28, 2016)

If you want to talk about unruly flights. Read this thread. (hopefully TA did not remove that part). it is unbelievable!!

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowTopic-g147247-i144-k6062681-o160-Hell_Week_0-Aruba.html#55554078


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2016)

I got a good chuckle out of this line from the link above:



> They are policing the girls so they can't take them over.



I thought OMG - someone is taking over girls????

It is supposed to be GRILLS!  :rofl:


----------



## amanda14 (Jan 28, 2016)

I love reading these posts year after year.  It serves as a reminder as to when not to book, but also that Marriott really only cares about the almighty dollar. This is not to be misconstrued that I may be a Marriott hater, I love the two we own and Marriott is a great brand.  They have made smart moves for their shareholders and the strategies of late.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 28, 2016)

Caribgirl said:


> This brings back terrible memories of my first experience with the group. Not only was my vacation ruined but I was extremely embarrassed to have our guests experience this.
> We have purchased 2 Platinum weeks but it has gotten so that the only enjoyable time to visit Aruba is in February and March. I was told by staff that from mid-December to the end of January they are there. So, my platinum weeks are diminished. My husband and I are seriously considering selling our weeks. If Marriott would prefer this group of people who don't know how to behave in public, then let them have them.



We have been spending weeks 51/52 at the Ocean Club since 2000.  The members of this group are not there during that time.  Anyone who told you that was misinformed or just lumping them together with "Long Islanders."


----------



## kelm (Jan 28, 2016)

Jodi0415 said:


> ... This thread is confusing to me. I feel like every is speaking in a code language I don't fully understand l. ...





I agree.  I don't speak code either.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2016)

If you're confused, click on the "Search" button on the blue taskbar at the top of the page, then click on "Search TUG via Google."  Put "Marriott Aruba January" in the search box and many if not all of the related threads from prior years will come up.

PLEASE do not rehash old arguments or complaints from those threads in this one.  Thank you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2016)

suzannesimon said:


> A co-worker of mine just returned from staying at the RIU in Aruba.  He had an interesting time getting home.   It took 3 days to get a flight out and 36 hours to get home, 16 hours in the air.  I asked him if he had a good time and he said it was okay, had some issues about having an oceanfront room and then said, "And to top it all off, it was [this event]!"  Now this person doesn't even know I own timeshares much less that I'd ever heard of this week.  I thought it was interesting that  the behavior has been noticed outside of the Marriott complex.



All over the east coast this past week it was challenging flying anywhere - most of the airports/airlines were playing catch-up on flights that were cancelled because of last week's storm.  I feel badly for your friends and anyone who had to deal with airports this week.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 28, 2016)

"Aruba has been crossed off my wish list once I read the bad stuff here for several years."

Why punish the entire island because a few resorts are unruly?  There are plenty of other resorts that are great.  Try the Renaissance for one.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jan 28, 2016)

I am sad every year when this thread comes up. While I have never been to Aruba,and I want to go there someday, I would never go there in January during [this event]. I can't believe that someone who is on vacation, would be so inconsiderate to other vacationers by acting so selfishly. Being on vacation is not an excuse to act like an a-hole just because you are anonymous on vacation. 

My vacation time is precious to me, and the behavior described would not contribute to me having a relaxing vacation. I am truly puzzled why Marriott can't control the misbehaving kids at least, rough housing and throwing people's personal effects around the pool area they can certainly reduce. Ditto with running in the halls. Furthermore If I owned that property I would resent in the extreme if my maintenance fee went up to cover non-typical wear and tear associated with bad behavior.


----------



## dgf15215 (Jan 28, 2016)

I was there from the 10th to the 22nd of January. No problem. It's not all of January and it's unfair to suggest that to those that don't know any better. I've been at the Surf Club for six January visits over the last seven years, never overlapped that crowd.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 29, 2016)

Jodi0415 said:


> This thread is confusing to me. I feel like every is speaking in a code language I don't fully understand l.
> 
> I am a black woman and I say so because that makes me especially sensitive to racially charged language. . . .
> 
> I'm not offended by the term "this group". We may be confusing this with a term like "you people" which is intended to mean a group or race of people are all alike in some negative way.


In earlier threads people made posts that were essentially the equivalent of "you people" in the context of religion.  So that is why these annual threads are so closely monitored and people don't want to violate the many prior edicts about not discussing religion, bias, etc, which violate forum rules; while still getting the word out about the deplorable behavior and environment. 

That is why it sounds like code. Put another way, although "this group" identifies with a particular subset of a religion, it is improper to identify and profile others, or even identify that subset *here*, so that there is no inference that the conduct is tied to the subset (whether one thinks so or not). 

Those are the rules we all agree to when we get an account. I am hopeful that this helps explain this issue.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 29, 2016)

For some reason, I am actually attracted to being down there to experience this firsthand.  

It's on my bucket list for sure.

Unfortunately, I have an annual ski vacation planned that week.

Maybe Marriott should contact the folks that plan the Sturgis bike rally and arrange "Half Way to Sturgis".  The TravelChannel could document the event.

Just spit balling here to come up with a solution.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 29, 2016)

classiclincoln said:


> "Aruba has been crossed off my wish list once I read the bad stuff here for several years."
> 
> Why punish the entire island because a few resorts are unruly?  There are plenty of other resorts that are great.  Try the Renaissance for one.



Stu, I agree with you.  Why cross Aruba off of a wish list when this is 10 days out of 365.


----------



## jme (Jan 29, 2016)

It's my opinion that those who have concerns regarding this issue are not voicing them to the right person or persons. And if they have already, I'm flabbergasted. But I still think not. I not only believe that one should keep trying all the way to the top, but that one should START at the top. 

Any and all dismayed owners here on TUG and in the "Marriott nation" should be emailing Steve Weisz en masse, who is the CEO of Marriott Vacations Worldwide (formerly MVCI), and also emailing others in top leadership positions (SEE LINK BELOW in paragraph 4).  I further think that Mr. Weisz would NEVER have replied in the manner that was quoted, saying, "They are owners so they can do what they want".  That doesn't sound like him. I imagine the resort representative who said such a thing must have been at best (highest) a resort manager, and most likely only a front desk employee. Only speculating there, of course, but I don't accept the response, so my supposition is that it was by someone who had no authority to change things.  

Marriott Vacations Worldwide is lucky not to have had a class action suit over this situation, imho. The response given by the resort ("They are owners so they can do what they want") is NOT a satisfactory answer, and is in reality not even an accurate statement either, because guests CANNOT AND SHOULD NOT "do what they want" to the extreme detriment of other owners and guests. And I do in these instances spoken of over the years believe that it is "extreme" behavior. So I'm shocked that the complaints have not gained a foothold. 

*These are the people who should be contacted, especially Steve Weisz:
http://www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/company/executive-leadership.shtml*

Any person on that list, Mr. Weisz included, can be emailed 
by putting first name, then "dot", then @vacationclub.com. 
For example, Mr. Weisz's email is steve.weisz@vacationclub.com.

If ENOUGH owners/guests express serious concern and indignation, something WILL change. The owners there in Aruba should of course spearhead the complaints, but any Marriott owner has a say in it too, as they have the current right of staying at the resorts via weeks trades, DC points, Rewards Points, or rentals-----all part of the Marriott experience implied upon our purchasing. 

I know full well that the only thing "guaranteed" is an occupied stay, but the other means were expressly implied and "should" carry some weight.  Even if not, the "other" Marriott owners have been affected negatively.  

The main thrust, then, should naturally be the existing Aruba owners who are not able to enjoy those weeks because of bad behavior by the group discussed (whoever they are, doesn't really matter). The bad behavior is obviously and repeatedly condoned by the resort---that has been established. If Marriott Corporate does not address it and resolve it to the satisfaction of all owners (i.e., STOP it) then lawyers should rightly be consulted, with litigation following.  

As one TUG poster said rightly, it does indeed diminish her ownership in a significant way.  Marriott DOES have standards in expressed language (somewhere in print), even if only alluded to, which can be interpreted such that the bad behavior is deemed wrong and subject to being confronted and punished, with the end result being the appropriate behavior being upheld as the new standard. 

At the resorts we frequent in Hilton Head, I've seen Security dispatched immediately to specific areas of bad behavior many times. Even something as simple as prolonged loud behavior in a hot tub after 10pm. Such impoliteness  is disturbing to others, so it is always dealt with, and rightly so. Matter of fact I've witnessed it at other resorts too, where guests who were disturbing others were kindly but firmly asked to cease. 

Is it apparent that the situation in Aruba has truly gotten out of hand, and anarchy seems to reign in December and January. It is time to do something about it.  I have no vested interest myself other than being a potential guest there----I've never been to Aruba---- but I'd like to go. And if not me, my children will likely visit soon enough.  

Am I only dreaming to think that this issue will be appropriately handled by MVW?  Or is Aruba something different because of the location outside our mainland, such that standards and decorum are tossed aside with no recourse?


----------



## elaine (Jan 29, 2016)

Don't worry about your platinum weeks. As other have stated, most weeks are fine. I was told the issue with the group is during Regents week when there is NY state testing in the high schools. We were there Jan 5-12 a few years ago. No issues. Although crowded, it was a fabulous trip! It is easy to google Regent testing NY and find out which week it is and simply avoid that week and maybe the week before/after.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 29, 2016)

elaine said:


> Don't worry about your platinum weeks. As other have stated, most weeks are fine. I was told the issue with the group is during Regents week when there is NY state testing in the high schools. We were there Jan 5-12 a few years ago. No issues. Although crowded, it was a fabulous trip! It is easy to google Regent testing NY and find out which week it is and simply avoid that week and maybe the week before/after.



It's not always Regents Week, and it doesn't have anything to do with the students who attend schools where those tests are held.  During some years it coincides with Regents Week which is the reason why that rumor persists, but it's not a reliable timetable for the event.  Last year a very helpful TUGger learned from a connection close to the source the exact dates for this year and the next few; they're indicated in the first post of the "Event Weeks" at Marriott Resorts sticky thread.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 29, 2016)

jme said:


> ... Am I only dreaming to think that this issue will be appropriately handled by MVW?  Or is Aruba something different because of the location outside our mainland, such that standards and decorum are tossed aside with no recourse?



I used to think the same way, Marty, but sadly over the years I've learned that Marriott and now MVW not only know what goes on during this event, they effectively encourage it by allowing this group to take over areas of the complex for their annual "camp."  The group brings in food/kitchen trucks setting them up on property, and, they're allowed to use common space for their activities.

After reading about the event and related complaints on multiple online sites over the years, I completely believe that complaints are dismissed by reps at all levels with some version of, "they're owners and have the right to be here."  Like you I think owners have a legitimate gripe about how their ownership may be impacted by the bad publicity surrounding this event.  Unlike you I don't think non-owners' comments will be given the time of day.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 29, 2016)

I had an email and phone conversation with a member of the Board of Directors and the GM, at the Surf Club, about a year ago.  We discussed many things, and this subject was one of them.  I, personally, have never been to Aruba during this time, but I wanted to understand why they allow it to go on and interfere/ruin many other owners/guests vacations each year.  The response that I received from the GM is as follows:

"The majority of this group is Owner at the Surf Club, so stop them from coming is difficult.  It is up to us, together with the parents, to keep it better under control."

I later had a phone conversation with the member of the Board of Directors, and we discussed this again.  I was told that the GM had planned to work late hours during the timeframe that this group would be visiting.  Instead of 9am-5pm, he would work 12pm-10pm or something like that.  He said he felt that if he could be there, he would stop some of inappropriate actions from happening.

The person that posted the TripAdvisor story that was pasted at the beginning of this thread mentioned that they did not complain, but saw some people complain.  What really needs to happen is for everyone that is being unacceptably impacted to speak up.  But, even at that point, can Marriott pull the ownership?  I highly doubt they would do that, especially with the numbers of owners that this group must have to have the large sized group they do have.

I don't know what the solution is, if there even is one.  Maybe a bunch of other owners get together and reserve during the same time, but then give their weeks to a whole bunch of Cleveland Browns, Tampa Bay Buccaneers, and Dallas Cowboys players to be down there and squash them when they get out of line.  We all know those guys have nothing better to do during the month of January!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2016)

id prefer to send a group of veterans returning from deployment overseas...


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 29, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> id prefer to send a group of veterans returning from deployment overseas...



Where is the Like button!


----------



## jme (Jan 30, 2016)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I had an email and phone conversation with a member of the Board of Directors and the GM, at the Surf Club, about a year ago.  We discussed many things, and this subject was one of them.  I, personally, have never been to Aruba during this time, but I wanted to understand why they allow it to go on and interfere/ruin many other owners/guests vacations each year.  The response that I received from the GM is as follows:
> 
> "The majority of this group is Owner at the Surf Club, so stop them from coming is difficult.  It is up to us, together with the parents, to keep it better under control."
> 
> ...



Again, needs to be taken higher than the GM and the Board. That was my original point. 

That is, if anyone really wants a solution going forward. And only that would be in the best interests of the resort and the other owners, both there and in the "Marriott nation" who wish to visit.

If not, it'll never be resolved. It's like they're wanting to treat the symptoms and not the disease. I constantly remind my kids, "Running into a brick wall is not the end game."


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 30, 2016)

davidvel said:


> In earlier threads people made posts that were essentially the equivalent of "you people" in the context of religion.  So that is why these annual threads are so closely monitored and people don't want to violate the many prior edicts about not discussing religion, bias, etc, which violate forum rules; while still getting the word out about the deplorable behavior and environment.
> 
> That is why it sounds like code. Put another way, although "this group" identifies with a particular subset of a religion, it is improper to identify and profile others, or even identify that subset *here*, so that there is no inference that the conduct is tied to the subset (whether one thinks so or not).
> 
> Those are the rules we all agree to when we get an account. I am hopeful that this helps explain this issue.



I read the "you people" as those that are rude and are taking over Marriotts in January in Aruba.  I never thought of the comments as an indictment of a religion, just of a group of rude people.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 30, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> I read the "you people" as those that are rude and are taking over Marriotts in January in Aruba.  I never thought of the comments as an indictment of a religion, just of a group of rude people.


I agree. I had been following this thread and when I started reading about a connection bring drawn between "you people" and religion I thought what - where did that come from?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 30, 2016)

jme said:


> Again, needs to be taken higher than the GM and the Board. That was my original point.
> 
> That is, if anyone really wants a solution going forward. And only that would be in the best interests of the resort and the other owners, both there and in the "Marriott nation" who wish to visit.
> 
> If not, it'll never be resolved. It's like they're wanting to treat the symptoms and not the disease. I constantly remind my kids, "Running into a brick wall is not the end game."



LUVYourMarriots didn't take it further but over the years many people have.  It would be at least understandable if it were true that this continues because the Exec level isn't aware of it but sadly, that's just not true.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 30, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> I read the "you people" as those that are rude and are taking over Marriotts in January in Aruba.  I never thought of the comments as an indictment of a religion, just of a group of rude people.





bazzap said:


> I agree. I had been following this thread and when I started reading about a connection bring drawn between "you people" and religion I thought what - where did that come from?


My comments were in response to a question as to why people seem to be talking in "code" here, and I tried to explain why. People in this thread were not referring to religion;  my comments were about posts in prior threads, in previous years. If you do some googling, you'll find out what the reference to religion is.


----------



## emilyjames (Jan 31, 2016)

*A different Aruba experience*

It is 8:30 pm Aruba time, Sunday, Jan.31 and I am sitting on my balcony in the Spyglass Tower of the Surf Club overlooking the pool and lazy river. It is perfectly quiet --except for the sound of the breeze stirring the palm trees.

I logged on to TUG and have just finished reading all of the posts concerning the past week at the Marriotts in Aruba. I have been at the Surf Club since last Monday and I have to say that I have not witnessed any of the bedlam and poor behavior described. As a matter of fact I have felt the pool area has been unusually quiet!! Yes I said quiet--in all of our previous visits to the Surf Club by 8or 9 am all of the chairs have been tagged or towelled--not so this week--there were lots of chairs available mid morning. There were lots of families with young toddlers by the pool near the slide area  and yes they seemed to be travelling together but there was no screaming or bad behavior.We went to the beach twice --I lined up for four pm the day before and was able to reserve a palapa for the next day. The beach area at the Surf was crowded as usual but I saw no unruly behavior. 

I will say that on Monday night we went to the Ocean Club and the lobby had a lot of preteens and teens there. That for sure is not the usual scene at the Ocean Club. But it was not pandemonium.

So I guess I just wanted to say that our stay has not been  negatively affected by any experience this week and that the only incident of bad behavior I witnessed was an adult at check-in berating the receptionist in a most unacceptable way. 

I do not dispute that others may have had other experiences. However, I think the impression that this is a Florida spring- break or Mardi-Gras like atmosphere is a very very inaccurate one. Certainly not at the Surf Club.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 31, 2016)

emilyjames said:


> It is 8:30 pm Aruba time, Sunday, Jan.31 and I am sitting on my balcony in the Spyglass Tower of the Surf Club overlooking the pool and lazy river. It is perfectly quiet --except for the sound of the breeze stirring the palm trees.
> 
> I logged on to TUG and have just finished reading all of the posts concerning the past week at the Marriotts in Aruba. I have been at the Surf Club since last Monday and I have to say that I have not witnessed any of the bedlam and poor behavior described. As a matter of fact I have felt the pool area has been unusually quiet!! Yes I said quiet--in all of our previous visits to the Surf Club by 8or 9 am all of the chairs have been tagged or towelled--not so this week--there were lots of chairs available mid morning. There were lots of families with young toddlers by the pool near the slide area  and yes they seemed to be travelling together but there was no screaming or bad behavior.We went to the beach twice --I lined up for four pm the day before and was able to reserve a palapa for the next day. The beach area at the Surf was crowded as usual but I saw no unruly behavior.
> 
> ...



I wonder if the week in the Event week thread is off by a week? The OP was posted on 1/26 and indicated that the Trip Advisor review was posted two days prior. The Event week thread indicates that the week in 2016 is January 21-31, 2016. Perhaps this is off by a week and you missed all the commotion?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2016)

From what I've heard the week was in fact week 4 this year, and just came to an end. Same reports as what Emily posted. The OC and hotel were the ones affected in any way, but really just characteristic of what happens when groups of friends with kids get together. At least the people I know didn't see any real issues, except that they were concerned that the younger ones weren't being safely supervised. No complaints of ruined vacations, etc. Lots of kids will invariably mean some noise, and kids splashing in a pool may not be what OC owners are used to, but is inevitable when there are a lot of kids around. 

Certainly not excusing issues reported by others in prior years, but from what I've witnessed and from first hand reports I've heard over the past few years some of the issues have perhaps been embellished a bit over time. For a quieter vacation choose another week perhaps, but certainly no reason to avoid Aruba all together


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think the Surf Club has really been home to them, it has always been the Ocean Club with maybe some spill over to the Surf Club.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 1, 2016)

m61376 said:


> From what I've heard the week was in fact week 4 this year, and just came to an end. Same reports as what Emily posted. The OC and hotel were the ones affected in any way, but really just characteristic of what happens when groups of friends with kids get together. At least the people I know didn't see any real issues, except that they were concerned that the younger ones weren't being safely supervised. No complaints of ruined vacations, etc. Lots of kids will invariably mean some noise, and kids splashing in a pool may not be what OC owners are used to, but is inevitable when there are a lot of kids around.
> 
> Certainly not excusing issues reported by others in prior years, but from what I've witnessed and from first hand reports I've heard over the past few years some of the issues have perhaps been embellished a bit over time. For a quieter vacation choose another week perhaps, but certainly no reason to avoid Aruba all together



Splashing in the pool, running around expending the energy of youth, being a little loud and rambunctious are all things we expect when a group of youthful teens gather at the same place same time. Not a big deal really, they are growing up and transitioning through that awkward teenage period.

Pulling fire alarms twice each night, pushing all the elevator buttons as you exit, breaking furniture in the lobby, throwing your belongings in the sand and taking your lounge chairs while you are swimming, elbowing you out of the way at every opportunity in any line are the things I experienced while staying there the third week of January in 2002. I was staying at the hotel so I can't say that any of that behavior occurred at either TS. I'll never go back though, and that's a shame because it was a really nice resort otherwise.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 6, 2016)

Jim- speaking to people down there last week there was basically no impact at the Surf Club, with most of the guests in the group staying at the Ocean Club and hotel. While there were comments that the OC was understandably more crowded, aside from people being concerned that pre-schoolers were running around apparently unsupervised, there was none of the complaints that either you experienced or that has been reported in prior years. So maybe they've gotten a handle on things. 

We all have our island favorites- glad you've found yours. But if you ever do decide to try Aruba again a different week perhaps I'm sure you'd have a totally different experience.


----------

